# What do I need to remove surface rust.



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

I have surface rust on my 80' rocco. What type of sandpaper, stripers, primers, sealers etc...would be useful in removing this rust?


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: What do I need to remove surface rust. (Waagenz)*

I've had great results using Duro Extend, which is a rust neutralizer. Other Vortexers seem to swear by POR-15. Do a search and check it out!


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: What do I need to remove surface rust. (niels_dale)*

thanks for the information. i will have to check them out. can you buy them at any local auto parts store???


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: What do I need to remove surface rust. (niels_dale)*

You may have to hunt around a bit, but Extend is available at some hardware stores. Oddly enough, I've had much better results with the liquid version in a bottle vs. the aerosol. Some places won't have both versions. Also, it does need to be 50 F or warmer for the stuff to work well. Rustoleum has a version as this as well called "Rust Reformer" but subjectively speaking, I think the Extend is more effective. Also, the POR-15 stuff is here, http://www.por15.com unless you know some folks in the body shop biz.
here's another cool resource: http://www.eastwoodco.com which sells lots of paint & body work stuff. 
EDIT: That name Extend still kinda cracks me up... I always wonder when you ask someone in the store if they have that, if they'll say _sorry, we don't sell condoms here..._










_Modified by niels_dale at 11:50 PM 10-28-2003_


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: What do I need to remove surface rust. (niels_dale)*

thanks again. this is really helping me out here.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: What do I need to remove surface rust. (Waagenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Waagenz* »_thanks again. this is really helping me out here.









Happy to help... I have a personal vendetta against rust!







One other thing... don't forget to get some latex gloves since some of this stuff is a bear to get off of your hands, even with "Goop" type cleaners. Plus, then you can say "the Doctor is in" !


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: What do I need to remove surface rust. (niels_dale)*

lol...haha, thanks i will that in mind.


----------

